# Tub & Tile Painting talk Part II



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

Starting a new Tub & Tile one since the old one is closed down for further comments due to its age (much like my offspring are gonna do to me in a few years :wink: ).

Anyhoo, just curious as to what some of you guys are using for HVLP systems on your jobs. I have the Fuji Mighty Mite 3 Pro system that is offered by Top-Kote. I probably spent a little more buying thru them rather than amazon or ebay but....live and learn. Its been a champ so far for a couple of years but Im toying around with the idea of a new rig and keeping the MM for backup. So any suggestions are appreciated.

I like the Titan Capspray systems but they seem a tad overpriced. Some of the Apollo rigs look good, so does the Graco (but, like the Capspray, its a ittle excessive price-wise)


----------



## teetmaidla (Apr 24, 2017)

*Capspray is really good*

Get titan 115 from that place http://store.spraymallstore.com/sphvsp.html and you will get second gun for free. I bought 3 off them.


----------



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

Huh, I could've sworn there were more posts in this particular thread (and, no, Im not confusing it with my original thread)

Either something changed or the fumes from these products are taking their toll......lol.

Just thought Id post and see how business is for everyone else. For myself work is picking up very well. Mainly from house flippers and landlords. It also doesn't hurt that Miracle Method is heavily advertising but once people get their estimate they look elsewhere....:wink:.

Anyhoo, hope everyone is doing well and best of luck this season!

-TJ


----------

